# Reactions to Presents



## Jules (Dec 24, 2022)

It’s easy to be thrilled when you get something you love.  

But maybe it’s not needed or you know they couldn’t afford it.

Or you didn’t get them anything.

How do you react when it’s not something you want?  It‘s easier to respond if the gift giver is not there.  

How do you feel when someone thanks you for a gift and you have obviously know that they didn’t like it.


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

Gift giving and receiving have always been awkward for me. I tell people unless it's something cat-related or I can eat or put in my wallet, don't bother with a gift.

A few years ago, I gave a friend something she collects and thought she'd be delighted. When she opened it and saw what it was, she looked like she'd unwrapped a cow patty and quickly shoved it under her chair and never said thank you or acknowledged it only to say, "My neighbors gave me $100." To me that like saying "Unless the gift is around $100, it's nothing."  I still think it was under the chair when I left.

You can never tell what people want or will like. I think people tend to give what THEY would like and not necessarily what the recipient would.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2022)

People should behave with grace and gratitude, no matter what the gift. To react any other way IMO, is childish and rude.


----------



## Jace (Dec 24, 2022)

My mother always said "It's the thought that counts"


----------



## Jules (Dec 24, 2022)

My wonderful friend brought me a beautiful, homemade Christmas cake again.  She has many physical problems and this was a major effort on her part.  Last year she said she had quit.  Yay.  I thanked her and exclaimed how beautiful it is, because it really is.  It’s the rare Christmas cake that I’ll like and this isn’t one of them again.  She called to thank me for the gift I gave her and I said we’d been having her cake.  Then she asked me if it was dry and I had to lie.


----------



## Jules (Dec 24, 2022)

I always told my kids to be honest when they opened the gift and it they decided later it wasn’t quite right for them to tell me and we’d return it.  It was more annoying later when they hadn’t worn or used it; they had a way out.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 24, 2022)

Any time someone is kind enough to offer a gift, no matter how little or large a gift, I assume it was meant because they wanted to give me something, not because they felt they had to.  It is always a treat to be the recipient, and I thank them for it.
As for me, I try to find something the receiver will like or chuckle over, or need.  As someone said above, "It's the thought that counts."


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 24, 2022)

It truly is the thought that counts.
That someone actually thought of me and took the time to purchase or make a gift for me...wow...I'm so thankful.


----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2022)

I put a lot of thought into my gifts, making a mental note when people comment about things they like so, when the time comes, I have an idea of what they would appreciate

It _is_ the thought that counts and I would never be so rude or ungrateful as to let someone know I didn’t like their gift


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

I never ever let anyone know that the gift they bought me is anything other than what I really wanted.. it's not done me any favours  but it's also not hurt any feelings...

OTOH  my DD  shocks me always with her bluntness when it comes to gifts. She has no compunction in handing a gift back and saying ..''No thank you, I have no use for it... ''  she was never raised that way, it's something she began doing as an adult..


----------



## Liberty (Dec 24, 2022)

Sometimes you get a gift you don't care for right then, but find you do use it later.  For instance I have a winter scarf that I use every winter from a gift exchange 30 years ago!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 24, 2022)

Jules said:


> I always told my kids to be honest when they opened the gift and it they decided later it wasn’t quite right for them to tell me and we’d return it.  It was more annoying later when they hadn’t worn or used it; they had a way out.


I did the exact same thing!


----------

